# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  مصر تحقق فوزاّ تاريخياّ علي أبطال العالم

## The Gentle Man

مصر تحقق فوزاّ تاريخياّ علي أبطال العالم
حقق المنتخب المصري فوزاّ تاريخياّ علي أبطال العالم المنتخب الايطالي بهدف نظيف سجله محمد حمص قائد الإسماعيلية بضربة رأسية في الدقيقة الـ 21 من الشوط الأول للقاء و قدم الفراعنة مستوي رائع للقاء الثاني علي التوالي يعبر عن مدي تطور الكرة المصرية التي تمكنت من منافسة نجوم الميلان واليوفي و الأنتر بل وتخطيهم و الفوز عليهم .
المنتخب المصري بقيادة المعلم شحاتة أثبت جدارته بتمثيل الكرة العربية و الأفريقية و حقق الفوز العربي الأول في جنوب أفريقيا مما يجعل الفراعنة يحتاجون نقطة وحيدة أمام أمريكا في الجولة الثالثة من أجل حصد التأهل إلي دور الـ 4 علي حساب أحد عمالقة العالم السامبا و الاتزوري .


احصائيات اللقاء




 صور المباراة

----------


## زهره التوليب

مبروك

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله مبروك بستاهلو هالنجوم

----------


## دليلة

fبيرفعو الراس مبرووووووووك

----------


## النورس الحزين

ناس حريييييييييييييفة بتستاهل 
الف مبروك

----------

